# Wineador smell



## grimeball (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok guys a little help!

After reciving my NewAir 280, making sure it works, cleaning it(letting it air out, scrubbing with dish washing liquid, stuffed with newspaper), ordering and reciving drawers and shelves from Forrest, ordering a crap load of cigars(by far the best part), start the seasoning process and just when I think I'm ready to start loading the cigars in, I open the door and still have a plastic smell! I take the whole apart, wash it out AGAIN, stick a box of baking soda in, close the door, start it up and let in run over night and still have a plastic smell! Help? Anyone else have this problem? I'm I missing something? Thanks.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Did you leave the door open?

I let mine run for 2-3 days with baking soda after cleaning it out etc the smell was still there so I left the door open and let it run for a few more and the smell went away...


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

The cedar and the cigar odor will infuse in the plastic. Not to worry it goes away.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I wouldn't let it "run" with the door open.


----------



## grimeball (Dec 17, 2011)

Yep. Let it air out, door open. Scrubbed it out, door left open. If I leave the door open for any length of time there's no smell, but I close the door and its back. Is that the just the way it smells when it's closed up?


----------



## grimeball (Dec 17, 2011)

Gdaddy, you don't think it'll be the other way around(plastic into cigars)?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

You could try vinegar distilled water mix... how many days did you let it air out?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/314852-wineador-smell-questions.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...8-easier-way-remove-cooler-plastic-smell.html


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

Plastic outgasses. It's what it does. 

Once all the volatiles are gassed out, it won't smell as strongly. Leave it open for a few days after a good scrub, even better if you can leave it open in the sun. All else fails, stick some old cigar boxes in there for a week or so and the plastic will pick up the cedar smell.

Either way, it won't hurt your sticks.


----------



## grimeball (Dec 17, 2011)

I left the door open for a good 5-6 days.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

grimeball said:


> I left the door open for a good 5-6 days.


Then it's not done yet. There's really no science to it, just until it stops reeking.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

The distilled vinegar immediately took the smell out of my tupperdor. I think i let it sit for like two hours. Just rinse with distilled water. Smell will be gone with no residue from vinegar. When I buy a wineador this is the method I will be using.


----------



## atinoco (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi guys, one question when you talk about distilled vinegar do you mean ordinary kitchen vinegar? my kitchen vinegar says distilled on it, but it has a pretty strong "vinegar" smell, i'm afraid that odor would stick to the wineador and make things worse .... do you use pure vinegar or some water + vinegar mix?

thanks in advace

-Andres


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

Vinegar is a great tool for all kinds of cleaning. I wouldn't worry about it leaving any smell.

Welcome to Puff!


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> I wouldn't let it "run" with the door open.


Yep, never run it with door open. Puts mucho stress on peltier cooling cell and power supply - if left to run for long with door open it would probably damage the cooling system.


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

The stronger the vinegar smells, the better it will work. It will also dissipate very quickly with water and sunlight. Baking soda is good. But it only absorbs odors. When you take it out, the odors return. If you don't have the ability to set the cooler/chiller in the sun, then stick a box of baking soda in there after a good rinsing. The baking soda will absorb the vinegar smell in a day or 2. Then take the baking soda and vinegar left over and have some fun with the kids... 
later
rich


atinoco said:


> Hi guys, one question when you talk about distilled vinegar do you mean ordinary kitchen vinegar? my kitchen vinegar says distilled on it, but it has a pretty strong "vinegar" smell, i'm afraid that odor would stick to the wineador and make things worse .... do you use pure vinegar or some water + vinegar mix?
> 
> thanks in advace
> 
> -Andres


----------



## atinoco (Feb 1, 2014)

thanks for the reply rich, it's a newair wine chiller im trying to clean, do i clean it with pure vinegar or do i mix the vinegar with water?


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

Yup... I just couldn't think of the wineador name. So I called it a chiller... 
You can just wipe down with straight vinegar or put it in a spray bottle and spritz it around. Leave it a while. Then rinse it out thoroughly and put it in the sun if you can. If you can put it in the sun, you can use any clean water. if you are not going to be able to do so, use distilled. Then wipe it out best you can and leave it open overnight. Then put in the baking soda and close it up. Check the next day to see if it smells of vinegar. When the smell is gone, you're done.
Then for fun... put some baking soda in some old asprin bottles or film containers and add vinegar and put the caps on. In a few moments... POP and you have a bubbling mess.... Well... we had fun as kids doing that. We were cheap to please I guess... 
later
rich


atinoco said:


> thanks for the reply rich, it's a newair wine chiller im trying to clean, do i clean it with pure vinegar or do i mix the vinegar with water?


----------

